# TWRP and 4.2



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Anyone figure out how to make restore work in twrp on 4.2? I need to restore but i cant figure out what directory i need to move my backups to to get twrp to see them


----------



## akademix (Jan 20, 2012)

There should be a TWRP folder on the root of your SD card that only has a couple files in it. Browse to however many "0" sub directories you have until you find the TWRP folder that has your backups. Copy the contents to the TWRP folder on the root of your SD card. When you boot into recovery, you should see your backups.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

akademix said:


> There should be a TWRP folder on the root of your SD card that only has a couple files in it. Browse to however many "0" sub directories you have until you find the TWRP folder that has your backups. Copy the contents to the TWRP folder on the root of your SD card. When you boot into recovery, you should see your backups.


that didnt work lol


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> that didnt work lol


With root explorer or something simialr go to /data/media/0 (or where ever all your files are) and move them all to /data/media.

When you go into recovery you should see your files to restore any backup you have.


----------

